# Best Vaping Reviewer Ever :p



## Alex (26/6/14)

Check those clouds man.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

Eish!


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

LOL is this guy mental or what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

oh hell no


----------



## Tornalca (26/6/14)

Made my day!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

johan said:


> LOL is this guy mental or what?


 
I'm gonna go with the what... He's using some other shiaat in that thing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (26/6/14)

lol WAT ?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

That dude is either drunk or stoned or both lol

Hillarious though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)

Well I think it's gonna rain today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

Can someone please give me that minute of my life back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (26/6/14)

And that boys and girls is why you should not smoke chrystal meth!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

i think he might have been attempting something like this hahaha




but failed miserably

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (26/6/14)

Well that's 1.4 minutes of my life I'll never get back. :/
Ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Smokyg (26/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (26/6/14)

Those fckng teeth!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

now that guy be on some serious drugs!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Those fckng teeth!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 

Soos sterre, nie dat dit so mooi is nie maar hulle is f$^**&n ver uit mekaar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZortEd (26/6/14)

hmmm yup... i just fell off my chair laughing..still rofl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Soos sterre, nie dat dit so mooi is nie maar hulle is f$^**&n ver uit mekaar


 
so wyd uitmekaar soos die liewe Heer se genade sal ek sê

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

johan said:


> so wyd uitmekaar soos die liewe Heer se genade sal ek sê


you dont know if you should smile back or score a goal

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## PeterHarris (26/6/14)

lol have you read some of the comments on his vids hahahaha i am pissing myself here lol


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> lol have you read some of the comments on his vids hahahaha i am pissing myself here lol


damn, now i HAVE to go back to the vid


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

not watching that douche bag again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/6/14)

Lol. What the hell did I just watch? 

I feel like I've lost a few brain cells just from watching that!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

That guy makes RIP look like an amateur.... He is definitely NOT sick as T|Ts... More like a bath salt addict

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i think he might have been attempting something like this hahaha
> 
> View attachment 7200
> 
> ...


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

This guy has loads of videos lol

the best ones are him ripping on rip trippers


----------



## Darth_V@PER (1/7/14)

This guy is getting way too much face time, pun intended.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

Alex said:


> Check those clouds man.




OMG  Is he vaping diesel?

Hey YouTube, how's about some quality control there dudes? This guy is wasting good server space and clogging up our bandwidth 

Also, can we limit his oxygen supply? I think the needs to appologize to a few trees!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

This guy is trolling HARD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> This guy has loads of videos lol
> 
> the best ones are him ripping on rip trippers



Oh hell no!!! I am not wasting a nother second on this asssssssssss 
Scary !!!


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Were all going to loose and get cancer lol...

I love his reasoning on the smoke being harmfull because there is more of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

